

Ask HN: What to do you think about Metaki? - nico
http://www.metaki.com/
This is a friend's website, he doesn't know HN, but would very much like to get your feedback to improve his site. Thanks!
======
nico
This is a friend's project. It's a mixture of Twitter/Facebook/Loopt/Google
Maps. Looks really interesting, and I'd like to get the feedback of the HN
community. Thanks!

